# homelite d3850b gas oil mix



## sapratt (Sep 19, 2009)

I just pick up a homelite d3850b chainsaw. It didn't come with a owners manual. It has a 38cc engine.  
Does anyone know what the gas to oil ratio is?


----------



## smokinj (Sep 19, 2009)

no man said:
			
		

> I just pick up a homelite d3850b chainsaw. It didn't come with a owners manual. It has a 38cc engine.
> Does anyone know what the gas to oil ratio is?



just depends on what oil you use


----------



## sapratt (Sep 19, 2009)

I didn't know that different two cycle oil requires different mixes.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 19, 2009)

no man said:
			
		

> I didn't know that different two cycle oil requires different mixes.




if you buy stihl oil husky oil there rated at 50:1 and would be fine. there is others as well!


----------



## North of 60 (Sep 20, 2009)

I couldnt find your saw but this gives you an idea what the older Homelites drank.
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...71f59b227ace8bf488256c27001423e6?OpenDocument

You can criuse around and find out that most of there mixes are the same. The real older ones took strait 30 weight oil. 32:1 :ahhh: 
Hence the richer mix due to the lubrication qualities. Hope this helps.
N of 60


----------



## North of 60 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is another....

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...c24067b29c3e7f1088256c260013c625?OpenDocument


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 21, 2009)

A lot of the older equipment took richer mixes in large part because the available oils weren't as good.  As oil technology has improved the mix ratios have gotten leaner, to the point where there are some oils that claim to be able to run 100:1 in any equipment.  I'm not totally sure I buy that, but it does seem that the good grade synthetics should be able to run at 50:1 in just about anything, although you may need to adust the carb settings a bit as the different ratio fuel mixes will meter a bit differently and deliver different fuel - air ratios at the cylinder.

Gooserider


----------



## Retreadsme (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm about to say something that makes absolutely no sense at all - not even to me!  I have tried synthetic and dyno 2-cycle oils at various mix ratios, reset carb up/down/and sideways; but when I do this someone may as well be trying to get caster oil down my throat, because that's how my baby saw acts!  When I use regular 30 wt dyno, mixed 1/2 pt to 1 gal gasoline, my baby never sputters, spits, or gurgles; it just starts on 1 pull and wants to slice wood.   I can't explain it, so I just let the saw tell me what to feed it and we are both happier.   Baby turns a chain slow by today's standards at 6,000 rpm and she's a hog at 28 lbs (dressed out) but she sure likes to strut her stuff at 47 yrs young.


----------



## sapratt (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Its almost like that chainsaw didn't exist. I can find info on my homelite 190. 
But I"m having a hard time with the newer one. I'll keep looking though.  
I never really thought about the fact it was the oil and not the engine that decided the mix ratio.


----------



## Retreadsme (Sep 21, 2009)

I found some misc parts (bar, chain, etc) for a d3850b; however, I have not found the specs on that model.  I'll look some more for ya.  Can you give me a serial number and then maybe I can get close to the build date.
The different oils (syn vs dyno) will have different flash-characteristics, some very minor; as well as varying lube stats.   Why my saw only wants regular dyno mixed with gas makes no sense, but numerous tests (over 10) have always had the same ending ....  (even with different plugs, some in heat range 6 some in range 8).   Divorce is not an option either !!


----------



## sapratt (Sep 21, 2009)

Here is the SN ma2520091.  manufactor date 9-99. 18in bar.
Well I took what I think was the safest route till I can find more info on it.
I just took the 16:1 mix and used that. 
I like my old homelite but I like the new one even better. I cant beleive how much quieter the new one is.


----------



## Retreadsme (Sep 22, 2009)

From what I have been able to find, your saw was made 9 September 1999, a Thursday so it should be a good one!     The oil mix is listed as 32:1 with regular 30 wt dyno oil.  There are several UT's for that model: 10769, 10769-A, 10833, 10861, and 10886.   The place I found with most repair parts (but no manual) was Milaca Lawn & Garden, Milaca, MN; ph: 320-983-3234.  They have an online website with an excellent "parts lookup" where you can find schematics for various components on your saw.      http://www.milacalawn.com/home2.asp            The parts lookup worked earlier this afternoon, but isn't working for me now, so .......ya might have to call them!   I have no affiliation with them, have never dealt with them, nor have I ever met them.   If I find more info, I'll be glad to pass it on to you.      Have fun, be safe, and happy oak hunting!


----------



## sapratt (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks retreadsme for the help. The saw runs great I think it only been used a few times. 
The guy who gave it to me said someone owed him money so the guy gave it to him that was 9 yrs ago.


----------

